# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Mettre APEX en franais

## antalata

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai install Oracle XE 11.2 avec apex 4.0.2.00.09 et avant de l'utiliser j'aimerais le passer en franais.
j'ai donc tlcharger la version 4.2.2 sur le site ORACLE et je l'ai dcompress.

pour upgrader puis passer en franais j'ai recherch sur diffrents forums et n'ai pas trouver explicitement la procdure et pourtant je ne dois pas tre le seul.

merci

----------


## Pomalaix

Si a peut aider, voici comment a se passe en 4.1 (j'ignore s'il y a des diffrences en 4.2).

Imprativement dfinir NLS_LANG sur AL32UTF8


```
set NLS_LANG=FRENCH_FRANCE.AL32UTF8
```

Se rendre dans le rpertoire de la langue franaise


```
cd <votre_chemin>\builder\fr
```

Se connecter  SQL*Plus en SYSDBA puis


```

```

Cette opration prend plusieurs minutes.

----------


## antalata

Merci beaucoup.

j'utlise maintenant APEX en franais.

 ::):

----------

